# pyraminx good and fast method



## Novriil (Jul 16, 2009)

So today I got this e-mail that Finnish Open 2009 is going to be on 29-30 August. that means I have a bit more than a month to learn 3x3 BLD, get 3x3 sub-20 consistantly and get pyraminx record sub-4.

I want to get to the top 3 in pyraminx. I guess I need pretty good times then. Now I just did avg of 5 I had bit over 10 sec. That's bad because I need at least sub-7 avg I guess. But I'm using beginners method (Whole layer, then the remaining corner). So if any REALLY GOOD pyraminx-er could give me a faster method then I would be grateful. I would want a method what with I can get sub-7 average in a month. I found many methods but I'm asking you're opinion on the fastest one.

Please give me those methods that you have gotten sub-4 single times! Because my method s*cks I think..
also a tutorial link would be great!

Thank's!


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd like to see these methods too.. I just got my pyraminx and solving it is very slow.. especially since I'm just using my knowledge from the pyraminx crystal to solve it :/


----------



## Matthew (Jul 16, 2009)

antros - one of polish top pyraminx speedcuber - has with this method sub6 avg of 100 and sub4 full steps solves so... stop complaining and practise, practise, practise


----------



## Novriil (Jul 16, 2009)

Matthew said:


> antros - one of polish top pyraminx speedcuber - has with this method sub6 avg of 100 and sub4 full steps solves so... stop complaining and practise, practise, practise



So where I can learn it maybe?? google doesn't help a lot. Where did you learn it?


----------



## Matthew (Jul 16, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > antros - one of polish top pyraminx speedcuber - has with this method sub6 avg of 100 and sub4 full steps solves so... stop complaining and practise, practise, practise
> ...



No, no - i mean that he is using exactly the same method as You are using... You called it 'begginer method'  but it's like fridrich for pyraminx (i mean advanced level of this methods)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jul 17, 2009)

Novriil said:


> So today I got this e-mail that Finnish Open 2009 is going to be on 29-30 August. that means I have a bit more than a month to learn 3x3 BLD, get 3x3 sub-20 consistantly and get pyraminx record sub-4.
> 
> I don't want to sound rude, but just practice!
> 
> ...



Sorry if this wasn't helpful, but there is no secret to speedsolving. Just practice


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Novriil said:


> So today I got this e-mail that Finnish Open 2009 is going to be on 29-30 August. that means I have a bit more than a month to learn 3x3 BLD, get 3x3 sub-20 consistantly and get pyraminx record sub-4.
> 
> I want to get to the top 3 in pyraminx. I guess I need pretty good times then. Now I just did avg of 5 I had bit over 10 sec. That's bad because I need at least sub-7 avg I guess. But I'm using beginners method (Whole layer, then the remaining corner). So if any REALLY GOOD pyraminx-er could give me a faster method then I would be grateful. I would want a method what with I can get sub-7 average in a month. I found many methods but I'm asking you're opinion on the fastest one.
> 
> ...




Your method does not suck, I use it, and have gotten many sub-7 averages of 12. Just practice.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 17, 2009)

wow  Okay.. Thanks!


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 17, 2009)

I confirm, I know some cubers making very good time with this method !


----------



## Novriil (Jul 17, 2009)

but how many algs do you use? 2? 3 if I count in the mirror of R U R' U R U R'
I use only the 2 edge OLL alg and 3 edge cycle. Is teher any more that I can use.


----------



## Edam (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqfPrBf_UH0

you could try charlie's. but really you just need to practise lots.


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm using the same method as Charlie.

But I realy think that you can get good times with both. So He shouldn't consider to change, at least in a short/medium term.

Then, if he want to get really fast, maybe switch with a massive alg learning method


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

But what are these "massive alg learning methods"?? if there even are any..?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 17, 2009)

Just use whatever Odder uses, I think he gets pretty good times. That was a major understatement.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

Well can anyone please post a link that shows all the algs for the Pyraminx. Right now I need something that can help me with the top layer in one step.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 19, 2009)

arghhh nobody helped me with my last question.. Is there any more algs on my method?? Like some. edgecycle-and-flipping-at-the-same-time alg??or at least something????


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 20, 2009)

L R U R' U' L'


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks!

joijökölüolööl


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2009)

31:	00:06.59	x
30:	00:09.61	x
29:	00:07.77	x
28:	00:04.38	x
27:	00:09.49	x
26:	00:05.84	x
25:	00:06.73	x
24:	00:11.48	x
23:	00:11.43	x
22:	00:07.74	x
21:	00:03.00	x
20:	00:02.80	x
19:	00:08.72	x
18:	00:06.01	x
17:	00:06.19	x
16:	00:07.28	x
15:	00:06.58	x
14:	00:03.71	x
13:	00:07.87	x
12:	00:04.69	x
11:	00:07.34	x
10:	00:03.25	x
9:	00:16.46	x
8:	00:08.37	x
7:	00:10.76	x
6:	00:07.69	x
5:	00:04.76	x
4:	00:08.78	x
3:	00:11.25	x
2:	00:05.52	x
1:	00:12.23	x

With few days of just practise... Thank you guys a lot.. (these are from cubetimer.com so yeah.. I can't use CCT in this computer..)


----------



## PlutoCuber (Jul 20, 2009)

I know 13 pyraminx algs. My avg is 9 seconds


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2009)

do you use the same method as I do?? (one layer completely then the remaining tip/corner)


----------

